# Happy Birthday The Tyne Bridge



## isitme (Oct 10, 2008)

80 today


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2008)

It's a cool bridge 
\Not a great photo of it hough - it smoothes all the bridges together!


----------



## isitme (Oct 10, 2008)

pisses all over the angel

I quite like how the bridges all go in a line on that picture


----------



## isitme (Oct 10, 2008)

ooh this is a great pic


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2008)

that is an incredible pic 

I want to see what it's tied back to


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 12, 2008)

One of boro's best products


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## snadge (Oct 12, 2008)

How about this one although it's more the millennium bridge.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 12, 2008)

It's beautiful.I always love it when I've been away and I see it coming back into Newcastle.We love our bridges up here


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the view from the Armstrong Bridge over the Dene.  Beautiful


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 13, 2008)

happy birthday 

do people jump off it?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tyne Bridge.


I bet the Tyne Bridge won't remember to wish me happy birthday when it comes.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 13, 2008)

Splendid bridge. 

Years ago, I once had dinner with the engineer who was in charge of building the access ramps - A very interesting old codger!


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 13, 2008)

great, now i'm saying happy b-day to things


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 13, 2008)

Aye, it's wasted on the Jordies, mun.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 13, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> great, now i'm saying happy b-day to things



Isn't it better to say happy birthday to something as beautiful as that than it is to waste words on all the lossers on here?


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Isn't it better to say happy birthday to something as beautiful as that than it is to waste words on all the lossers on here?



i suppose


----------



## free spirit (Oct 13, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> happy birthday
> 
> do people jump off it?


unfortunately yes... lost a mate that way a few years ago


----------



## janeb (Oct 13, 2008)

That's rotten, sorry.  Someone jumped / fell off Byker bridge last night I think, we were sat outside the Cumberland and suddenly loads of flashing lights on the bridge and down in the Ouseburn - didn't see it happen but a woman at the pub said she had seen someone messing about around the railings earlier - was gloomy (between 6 and 7pm) so you couldn't see clearly.


----------



## isitme (Oct 14, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> happy birthday
> 
> do people jump off it?



quite a lot of people have jumped off it in the last few years

some of them lived as well


----------



## Yetman (Oct 14, 2008)

Does Gazza still own that fog on the river Tyne? What with his current condition I dont think he should be in charge of anything, even if it is a load of fog.


----------



## mrkikiet (Oct 15, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I like the view from the Armstrong Bridge over the Dene.  Beautiful


the cradlewell bypass has made that part of town so much more enjoyable - just down the road from my parents.

in fact the dene generally is class.


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> happy birthday
> 
> do people jump off it?



The boat under the bridge is a floating nightclub, and my mate said he'd heard of people trying to gatecrash by jumping off the bridge.  

And straight into casualty, sadly.  It's quite a long way down.

The club's awesome though, lots of ladies dancing around in not much.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 15, 2008)

The boat is gone.


----------

